# Cat Ladies



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

I found an interesting on-line documentary about cat ladies - 



> Synopsis:                                              Cat Ladies is a verité documentary that pierces  the intimate world of the ‘cat lady.  Through intimate access with  Diane, Margot, Sigi and Jenny, we create a sensitive and emotionally  honest portrait of women whose lives and self-worth have become  intractably linked to cats.



Cat Ladies

Meow!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

You must have been channeling into my dreams last night, I had a nightmare about cats, I ran shrieking out of someone's yard who had cats practically growing out of the grounds.  Funny though, cats seem to like me, but not in this dream.  Probably something I saw on tv last night but, I just don't recall or maybe some catty person encounter.  LOL!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 15, 2016)

Heeheehee, reminds me of a tshirt " Cats are like potato chips, you can't stop at just one". Very sweet clip actually. I was a complete cat person for almost fifty years. Then you meet the right dog and discover a whole new kind of love...needy, groveling and a tendency to snuffle you as you step out of the shower, but wonderful all the same.





I'm sorry I just found a third video by these guys I hadn't seen before. Both of them but especially the cat guy have our critters personalities down perfectly!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2016)

Those videos are hilarious!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

So funny Fur, those are great videos.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Heeheehee, reminds me of a tshirt " Cats are like potato chips, you can't stop at just one". Very sweet clip actually. I was a complete cat person for almost fifty years. Then you meet the right dog and discover a whole new kind of love...*needy, groveling and a tendency to snuffle you as you step out of the shower*, but wonderful all the same.



I had a girlfriend like that once ...


Great vids - thanks!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 15, 2016)

Then here's the one of two lovely ladies being cat friend/dog friend...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Those were hilarious - thanks, Fur.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't laughed that hard in a while..Fur seriously the guys have the behaviors down pat..jeez I have 2 cats? Am I a cat lady?


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2016)

Love it! 

It's always funny when a dog has done something wrong.  He knows he's a bad dog, he knows he's lower than a snake's belly, he knows he deserves to be punished and he's down with it if you swat him with a newspaper......he'll do it again, but he'll be just as ashamed as he was last time.

A cat now....you can just hear the cat saying, "Are we going to go through this again?  I'm not sorry. You _know_ I'm not sorry, you know I'll do it again and I won't be sorry next time, either.  Why are you wasting your breath yelling at me?  I'm not listening, you know."


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 21, 2016)

I've watched these so many times...one of my favorite moments is in the first when the cat guy tips the glass...One of the dogs messes up and instantly they drop their heads and scuttle. A cat can smash a whole casserole dish and still be on the counter, staring you down and twitching it's tail..." Yeah human I broke it, wanna see what falls down NEXT?!!!!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2016)

That's why I like cats so much - they're insolent little wise guys, just like me.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2016)

Speaking of cats, this kitty in this video is hilarious, at the end.  

[video]https://www.facebook.com/deejayravishofficial/videos/10156304282755241/[/video]


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my word that poor kitty!!!!!! Reminds me of when I used to put the rats in the bathtub when I changed the cage. Little known fact...the average house cat is afraid of rats. Mice are small and run for their lives, easy prey. A rat will hurt you before it gives it up. My cats knew this. They would jump to the side of the tub and look down. Maybe get a tiny bit closer. Then their paws or tails would get nipped and they'd be safely on the sink.


----------

